# Duratrax Intellipeak vs. Superbrain 959



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

which charger would you get? The duratrax charger or the MRC Super Brain 959? I was thinking the Superbrain, but i dont know how well they work, etc. What would be your choice?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

btw, its this charger for the duratrax:










This is the Superbrain:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*intelli vs. brain*

I have the intellipeak below that one (no separate power supply) AND the Brain. Both work quite well but I very much like having the digital readout on the brain. It will tell you the voltages as it charges and the total charge time. This is real helpful in insuring thatyou aren't false peaking. On the flip side, the Brain only charges between 3-4.5A whereas the Intelli goes .5-6A. If you want to charge AA's for a micro, the Brain wont go down low enough. If you want to charge NiMH at the "proper" current levels for racing (so say some people- I have NO experience here), which would be 6A, then, again, the Brain loses out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

so you are mostly leaning at the Intellipeak, from what i get. I have plenty of time in between heats/races to charge the batteries, so time really isnt a matter. Also, does it really matter that NiMH batteries are charged with under 6V?

Anyone else have any opinions on this?


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

One local racer got some new 3300's... It takes 45 minutes or more to charge them on his "Brain"... So even if the batteries don't care, you better have an hour or so between rounds or you won't get them charged at 4.5 amps...


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

well, i have alot of time between races, but i dont know about 45 minutes or more. That seems like a LONG time! I guess i could handle it if i had more than one of the batteries though.

Anyone else have opinions? Looks like most lean for the Intellipeak.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

All is quiet in the General forum... 

Come on guys, haha, some of you have to have experience or know someone with experience with one of these :thumbsup:


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Can't help you with the Super Brain. I've been happy with the Intellipeak. Why don't you do a search of this forum. This topic has been covered at least 20 or 30 times.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i was looking for that search button! I knew i was missing something!  
Haha, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

My SuperBrain was peaking a friends Sanyo 3300's in less than 30 minutes at 4.5A. They were about 110-115 degrees when finished and had good punch and runtime. I have had some false peaks with my 1500 sport packs, but a second peak got them right up there. Funny, it's never false peaked with ni-mh's, only my ni-cads For $50, I'd say it's a good deal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi, I realize I am bringning up an old thread but I do have a question. I am wondering if the Twin Pulse charger from Duratrax is anygood. How do u guys keep like 4 packs charged and ready to go if there is only one charge spot on a charger. 

Ed :freak:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

im pretty sure that Duratrax has a recall out on them. maybe not all of them though. i used to have the pulse charger but kept messing up, so i got a new one (Integy 16X9). only one i would reccomend is the digital, which didnt seem to be that bad. JMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Haha ya i noticed that they recalled them too when i went to their site. I am still wondering how you guys with multiple packs keep them all charged? Multiple chargers?

Ed :freak:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

it all depends on how much time you have between heats really. most of the time i have 45minutes to an hour to play with between heats. when its like this, ill start charging the pack for the 1st heat 40 min. beforehand. after that is over, i start charging the next pack for the 2nd. same throughout the rest of the day. 

if you immediately put another batt. on the charger after one finishes, you shouldnt have a problem. i'll repeak right before the race if the batt has sat with a full charge for more than 10 minutes. thats my method anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

ChrisHarris said:


> I have the intellipeak below that one (no separate power supply) AND the Brain. Both work quite well but I very much like having the digital readout on the brain. It will tell you the voltages as it charges and the total charge time. This is real helpful in insuring thatyou aren't false peaking. On the flip side, the Brain only charges between 3-4.5A whereas the Intelli goes .5-6A. If you want to charge AA's for a micro, the Brain wont go down low enough. If you want to charge NiMH at the "proper" current levels for racing (so say some people- I have NO experience here), which would be 6A, then, again, the Brain loses out.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I've been looking at the mrc superbrain 959 on several sites and its suppose to have 7 different current settings starting with .5


----------



## David Root (Sep 5, 2002)

*Superbrain 959*

I wrote a short review for that charger Here,


----------



## EvaderAndy (Feb 17, 2003)

My friend had a Superbrain 959 for 1 weekend of racing 1 sunday and it croaked he charged 3 batts !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R C king (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a super brain but i got the new pulsar competion charger and i like it better.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

my 959 has been a great charger for the last 2 years....i only run 19 turn and the 4.5 charge on my 3300s and on our track here its giving my the punch and the longer run time where at the end of the race helps out quite a bit........however lately i got in some used 6 cell packs all in the 1.15s and for some reasonon i cant get them to take a 4.5 charge otherwise i get false peak soooo im thinking the chargr might be going bad? I dont know im gonna try them on a different charger here soon....but for 35 on ebay it was a heck of of deal for the superbrain 959....i would spend the extra 15.00 and get the 969 model it offers a discharge mode as well.


----------

